# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل برای دانشجویان انصرافی

## Muhammad12

سلام 
من دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و میخوام توی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم البته من یکسال مهلت معافیت دارم 
میخوام بدونم میتونم توی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟
و اینکه گواهی انصراف از دانشگاه رو باید ببرم

----------

